

Translation of Snowden's latest letter.  - teawithcarl
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/01/edward-snowden-seeks-political-asylum-ecuador_n_3530542.html

======
brown9-2
_While the public has cried out support of my shining a light on this secret
system of injustice, the government of the United States of America responded
with an extrajudicial man-hunt costing me my family, my freedom to travel and
my right to live peacefully without fear of illegal aggression._

What is extrajudicial about what the USG has done?

They have charged him with a crime in a court (which is very "judicial") and
are seeking to have him brought back to the US. "Extrajudicial" would be
imprisoning him with no charge or trial.

One does not have the right to live peacefully without fear of being charged
with a crime (which again, how is the act of charging someone with a crime
itself illegal?).

